
The Test You Regret: AA Tests - codereview11214
http://www.typemock.com/blog/2012/08/14/the-test-you-regret-aa-tests/
======
lifeisstillgood
People write tests.

Sometime people forget to put an assert at the end of the test and those tests
always pass.

I have called these AA tests. Because "bleeding stupid" tests is unlikely to
make a good blog post? I dont get why this is referred to as a pattern / anti-
pattern.

Face-palm is not a pattern.

